
Why Conferences Are Almost All Terrible - nlwhittemore
http://socialentrepreneurship.change.org/blog/view/the_five_horseman_of_the_coming_conference_reckoning
======
blasdel
Big surprise: conferences about social bullshit for social bullshitters are
full of bullshit

All the new-media types that spent the 90s pushing "Multimedia CD-ROMs" found
their feet again with "the social" -- and now that they can no longer pretend
that Second Life is relevant they've all moved on to the web.

